
Ask HN: Split screens for web browser? - avindroth
I use splits often in Emacs, and I am wondering whether there are browsers that can split within the browser. That would be much more effective!
======
Davidbrcz
Juste use a tilling window manager split the screen the way you wany and open
2 windows of your favorite web brower

------
jocoda
Have a personal project to do just this (windows). When you have a huge
monitor having multiple browser windows open is the way to travel.

Main reason for the project is because I want some automated page processing.

Be interested in hearing about any projects as well.

